# Soft Stools on Honest Kitchen



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I have been feeding my two dogs, a Yorkie-Poodle mix and Pug, HK now for about 6 weeks, starting with Embark, then Force and a trial box of Zeal. The Yorkie has done fine with the food, but the Pug has had consistent soft stools on the Embark and Force, and very loose stools with the Zeal.

I really like this food, and would like to keep them on it, but only if I can get the Pug's stools to firm up. From prior experience, I suspect it is the high protein content in the Zeal that created the loose stool, but not the Embark and Force.

Any one had a similar problem and can make any suggestions to help me with this? Much appreciated.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

It could be some sort of sensitivity to this food. Usually after being on a food that long you wouldn't see as big of and issue on it. I have found that some foods can be a bit too rich for dogs prone to sensitive stomach issues and can cause softer stools. I have found that mixing a little bit of plain yogurt will sometimes help with sensitive stomachs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm currently feeding THK Love (after finishing 10lbs of Embark) and I have to add digestive enzymes to all but my bichon's food to get stool to be decently firm. They still poop a good 4 times a day of giant green piles but at least they're firmer.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like the pug needs a different kibble. Just b/c it's a good kibble, doesn't mean all dogs will do well on it. I've found that most smooshed-faced dogs also have sensitive systems, for some reason (boxers/boston terriers I've had in the past, my niece's bulldogs all had issues with many kibbles).


----------



## thehonestkitchen (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi! Kate from The Honest Kitchen here. Feel free to give our product specialists a call at 866-437-9729 and they can discuss some options! We also make a digestive supplement that many people find helpful called Perfect Form. If you email me at [email protected], I can send you a sample to test out.


----------

